# 120 V DC Panel



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

What are they running with that? I'm not familiar with DC panels at all.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

goose134 said:


> What are they running with that? I'm not familiar with DC panels at all.


It runs a large room full of equipment. All of it is quite specialized. much of it loosely resembles winches and cranes. They leave it DC because with the equipment being very specialized and custom built, it would cost a fortune to convert it, also, it works fine. The big difference is the huge gaps in the contacts because as they are opened they will draw a long arc A contractor made for ac just sits there with a arc across it until it burns.

All of the panels are in locked cages or way out of reach and there are signs. No one is allowed near them. The door was opened for me, but I could not go in and I was watched.

BTW the motors are just as old, and just as impressive.

Frank


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds pretty cool. Great pic!


----------

